#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Certified safety professional certification (csp)

## ali

CERTIFIED SAFETY PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATION (CSP)


any one have any information about CERTIFIED SAFETY PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATION (CSP) and how i can get it ?See More: Certified safety professional certification (csp)

----------


## safer

> CERTIFIED SAFETY PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATION (CSP)
> any one have any information about CERTIFIED SAFETY PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATION (CSP) and how i can get it ?



For ur infor.

----------


## ali

*thanks safer for your help* 




```
The Certified Safety Professional or CSP1 is a designation
awarded by the Board of Certified Safety Professionals (BCSP).
In summary, the process of becoming a CSP includes the
following:
 Complete and submit application materials. BCSP will
review your application materials to determine if you meet
the academic and experience requirements and are eligible
for the Safety Fundamentals or the Comprehensive
Practice examination. If eligible, BCSP will tell you how
long you are eligible and when your eligibility will
expire.
 Register for, pay for, and pass the examination(s) leading
to the CSP designation. You may register with BCSP for
an examination at any time, as long as you are eligible.
BCSP will notify our examination delivery service
provider that you are an eligible candidate, and BCSP will
also inform you how long you have to make an
appointment and complete your examination.
 Make an appointment to take your examination at a
testing center near you and sit for your examination at
the scheduled time. Testing centers are open every
business day around the world and many have evening
and weekend hours. You will take your examination by
computer and receive pass/fail results as soon as you log
off the computer system. If you fail an examination and
are still eligible, you may register again as soon as you
receive post-examination information from BCSP.
 Complete all requirements for the CSP designation. After
completing all requirements for the CSP, BCSP will award
you use of the CSP designation on an annual basis as long
as you pay an annual renewal fee and meet Continuance
of Certification (COC) requirements every five years.
```


and also the file attached by safer  contain nice FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS about *CSP*

----------


## nskvc

Thank you so much safer for the information

----------


## mmudassarali

Board of Certified Safety Professionals 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Qalander

Thanks Safer for CSP
Best regards
Qalander

----------


## posey2000

You will find some study guides for the CSP-ASP, NEBOSH at this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 You can also download many of the reference books at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## posey2000

You will find some study guides for the CSP-ASP, NEBOSH at this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 You can also download many of the reference books at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

